# Sour Crop or other??



## BFord9 (Jun 26, 2020)

I need some help. We have a chicken who can't seem to shake sour crop (or at least that's what I think it is). I've emptied her crop several times now (helping her vomit), quartantined her, restricted food, slowly reintroduced her to scrambled eggs, coconut oil, greek yogurt and even tried a yeast infection cream intended for females. I read this was a good solution to give orally mixed with her food. She was showing signs of improvement, however now her crop feels like a stress ball. It's almost moldable like playdough. I don't know what else to do for her as she's been in isolation for 5 days now. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds more like impacted crop. I've never had to deal with it and am one of those that looks to a vet to resolve an issue like that since it more than likely will involve surgery.

I don't if anyone has dealt with it here either.

I have to ask this, have you taken away her food at night to see if her crop is empty in the morning? If it is, then there's nothing wrong.


----------



## BFord9 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes, I've removed food and in the morning it's still the size of tennis ball...this is after I've had her vomit, removed food for 24 hours and then slowly introduced food back to her. She's only had yogurt, scrambled eggs and a little oatmeal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like she's suffering from crop stasis. If it is, then she will need a vet to address it. 

Some large animal vets are willing to take a shot at taking care of chickens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Agreed, after all that you've tried (please don't do the yeast infection cream anymore...) I think she needs to see a vet.


----------

